# Need CPT code for rhino rocket



## banumathy

Hi All,

Need CPT code for removal of rhino rhocket in emergency room.


Advance thanks to all


Banumathy,CPC


----------



## lavanyamohan

banumathy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need CPT code for removal of rhino rhocket in emergency room.
> 
> 
> Advance thanks to all
> 
> 
> Banumathy,CPC





Hi,
Rhino rocket is a nasal tampon employed for control of nasal hemorrhage;
Can check CPT 30906, since this reads subsequent contol of nasal hemorrhage with packs and removal is done during subsequent visit;

Regards,
L Mohan


----------

